# NEW Fuel Doctor Voltage Stabilizer Improves Vehicles Electrical Control



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $39.97*
End Date: Friday Mar-02-2012 11:34:48 PST
Buy It Now for only: US $39.97
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

the title caught my eye. WTF? does anyone buy this stuff?


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

lol!!

Barnum would be ever so proud of 'em


----------

